# New cable modem, now WRT54GL router doesn't work



## JMooney5115 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello. I just got a new cable modem and my WRT54GL router does not connect to the internet. The router was working fine with the old modem before the modem went out. When I plug an Ethernet cable into the modem I can connect to the internet just fine. But when I connect the modem to the router I cannot connect to the internet through the router. I tried reseting the router. Unplugging both the router and modem at the same time then restarting the computer. Nothing works. I could use some help. 

-Mooney


----------



## warhawk03 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've had issues lately with my WRT54GL as well. All I can suggest, unless its another issue, is to unplug everything first, all power cables, ethernet cables, etc. Then plug in the modem, and plug in the router to your outlet. Using the ethernet cable on your modem, double check to see that you have connectivity out. If internet comes up, the modem should be good. Then try plugging in the router. Give it a second to come up, and try connecting through the router. I know that I had to try this a couple times, and plug in things in a couple different orders, but it eventually worked. At first I thought my router had broke because it all happened after a power outage. But I knew since I was getting connectivity through the modem, that it was the router. Best of luck!


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Just for troubleshooting sake, have you tried another router. You can easily pick one up at most computer stores, troubleshoot your problem, and then return the router with receipt if that does not help. At this point, that is what I would try.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There's always the possibility that your ISP is tracking the MAC address of the device connected to the modem. So, since it will hurt nothing, clone your computer's MAC address to the router.

If that doesn't work, show an ipconfig /all for PC connected directly to the modem and connected to the router. (*EDIT*: that's 2 different ipconfigs)

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## JMooney5115 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm about to try skinnywhiteboys opinion.

Here's the cmd ipconfig /all:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Justin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.al.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.al.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-0C-46-CA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.162
68.87.74.162
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 06, 2007 4:21:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 07, 2007 4:21:13 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Justin>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## JMooney5115 (Mar 1, 2005)

Both requests timed out.

skinnywhiteboys request did not work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's regroup.

You can connect directly to the modem, is that correct? If so, let's see this while connected to the modem.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is post #5 connected to the modem or router? And how about the other one?

Have you tried the clone MAC address yet?

What is the brand and model of your new modem?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

connect to the modem, linksys support/ezconnect, follow the prompts, do what it says for wired 1st, then wireless.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

Go to 192.168.1.1

Default gateway there should be the IP address of the modem.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

isn't that the router address when you're up and running.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

That is the router's address. It appears the router is not talking to the modem. It appears modem by itself is just fine. So, my thinking is that it maybe a routing issue, unless I missed something in the stuff above.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... unless I missed something in the stuff above."

You did!  Like the rest of us you are missing any useful information except for one ipconfig with the computer connected to we-don't-know-what.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

invalidusername said:


> That is the router's address. It appears the router is not talking to the modem. It appears modem by itself is just fine. So, my thinking is that it maybe a routing issue, unless I missed something in the stuff above.


perhaps the router hasn't been set up.


----------



## sergy (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,

I had the same problem with the same router. It seems you have LAN conflict. It looks that you have all setting of router default. Go to router setup through the web browser. Instead of IP: 192.168.1.1 put new IP. 
For example: 192.168.2.1. (NOTICE the difference of third section of the IP address). This change will make your local net as NEW one. At the moment most probably you are duplicating existing LAN, to which you've tried to connect your router to.

Let me know results.

Cheers


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*sergy*, that thread is almost a year old, I suspect he's solved the problem by now or shot a hole in the router.


----------

